

Calacanis Combinator - cb33
http://calacaniscombinator.com/

======
PonyGumbo
Who else checked for a "news.calacaniscombinator.com"?

------
pdenya
I laughed so hard at this: When asked for a comment on competing with
Calacanis’ new incubator, Y-Combinator founder Paul Graham replied: “What’s a
Calacanis?”

Definitely the funniest AFD joke i've seen today. Not quite as funny as the
comments from people looking for news.calacaniscombinator.com but still great.

------
trotsky
I wonder what the total amount spent on one off joke domains is per year, and
where it would rank on the list of national GDP's.

------
taylorbuley
The only URL that matters 404s: <http://news.calacaniscombinator.com/>

------
jhawk28
Google translate: Μην το ονομάσουμε μια μαφία, έχουμε εδώ και χρόνια

"Do not call it a mafia, we have many years"

~~~
StavrosK
Heh, it seems that that's been Google translated _into_ Greek as well, as it
doesn't make much sense. A more accurate translation would be "let's not call
it one [sic] mafia, we've had for years".

I'm assuming they meant "let's not call it a mafia, we've had one for years"?

------
Todd
The $151k besting of Start Fund was pretty good, too.

------
YairR
Best line is clearly Buffet's - "Why be CEO of one top-tier business if you
are capable of running 10? If Kevin Rose took this advice we wouldn’t have had
Pownce.com would we?”

Verbal volleys.

------
fleitz
When will Calcanis Combinator launch Webspam News?

------
pathik
Actually one of the better ones.

------
DomainNoob
Seems kind of obvious that Calacanis would eventually do something like this.

------
hdx
Who's got a better copy machine Facebook or Calacanis?

------
JasonPunyon
Hey. That's me! (The one that isn't Joel)

------
moses1400
i wonder if any startup in this CC program has to pivot?

